# Rats wanted! Dundee area



## kittie5117 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am looking to rehome a pair of male rats, or a single male rat if that is what you have.

I am an experienced owner and have kept rats for 9 years and hamsters since childhood. I have a big Pets at Home "Jenny" cage with multiple levels and lots of fun toys for ratties!

Please can you let me know if you can help, I live in the Dundee area but may be able to travel in Scotland within reason

Any advice or ideas for where else to look are much appreciated also

xxx


----------



## Waffle (Apr 27, 2009)

are you still looking?


----------

